# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Amphiuma

## Brett

I was just wondering, where can you buy a one-toed amphiuma?

----------


## Kurt

Check Kingsnake.com's classifieds.

----------


## Brett

What size tank do you need for a three-toed amphiuma? And how big do they get?

----------


## John Clare

Please make use of the articles at Caudata Culture - it covers amphiumas and describes the species:

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Amphiuma

----------

